# IPS Driver Error



## Fridolin2005 (30. November 2008)

Hallo buffed-Team,
bis wann werden die Probleme mit dem IPS Driver gelöst sein?
Habe schon mehrere Mails an support@buffed.de geschickt.

Grüße
Fridolin2005


----------



## Carcharoth (30. November 2008)

Das Problem ist leider ein temporäres Problem, das vorallem dann Auftritt, wenn die Seite überlastet ist. 
Wann das behoben ist, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## Sturmburg (30. November 2008)

Also, liebe buffed.de Mitarbeiter.

Ich stelle seit einigen Wochen beständige Performanceeinbußen der HP fest. Das Laden der Startseite dauert schon 20 Sekunden, dank vorgeschaltetem Werbescreen. Dann ist die gesamte Seite mit Werbung zugepflastert. Das ist ja auch ok, die Rechnungen müssen bezahlt werden...

Aber eine Seite mit sovielen Nutzern, hat mittlerweile ja wohl auch potente Werber und Förderer. Das heißt, durch uns User, kommen mehr Einnahmen. 
Somit kann man ja auch mal anmerken, das die Seite, so wie es im Moment läuft, nicht zu ertragen ist. 
Natürlich gibt es viele Daten, so zb in der Datenbank. 
Aber es sollte doch Möglich sein, mybuffed und Startseite mal zumindest erreichbar zu machen, evtl. sogar der heutigen Internetgeschwindigkeit anzupassen?

mfg,
me


----------



## Carcharoth (30. November 2008)

Gibt schon nen Thread zu genau dem Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=79015


----------



## spectrumizer (30. November 2008)

Ein temporäres Problem, was seit mehreren Wochen - und fast rund um die Uhr - besteht? Ich gehöre ja auch mehr zu den Nachtschwärmern und da lahmt die Seite selbst um 2 oder 4 rum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorher trat das zwar auch auf, aber das war dann nach 3-4x neu laden wieder OK. Und dabei lief die gesamte Seite mit einer wesentlich höheren Performance.
Inzwischen ists ja aber fast jedesmal so, dass man - egal was man aufruft - mind. 15-20 Sekunden wartet und wenn man Pech hat, irgendeinen Fehler angezeigt bekommt. Ist zwar nicht wirklich schlimm, aber einfach nervig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie das bei euch im Netzwerk aufgebaut ist, aber scheinbar läuft der gesamte Datenbestand von buffed.de über einen Server? Also nicht getrennt zw. Blog, Items-DB, User-DB, Forum-DB, ...? Scheinbar läuft auch War und WoW über den gleichen Server (zumindest lösen die beide zur gleichen IP auf). Falls das stimmt, habt ihr ja schon die Ursache. Nun liegts an euren Admins, das umzustrukturieren - wenn sie's als notwendig empfinden. Man kann auch warten und hoffen, dass sich's in Wohlgefallen auflöst. *stichel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (30. November 2008)

Also so temporär finde ich dieses Problem nicht. 
Vor ca. einem halben Jahr habt ihr das Forum aufgefrischt und damit die Performance verbessert. Das jetzige Forum ist nach eurer Aussage auch nicht das, wie es mal sein sollte. Da sollte ja noch was kommen. Und was ist passiert seit dem? Nichts.
Seit dem erscheinen des letzten WoW-Addons ist die Performance nun wieder total im Keller und man kann eigentlich nur Nachts noch halbwegs vernünftig auf Buffed.de surfen. Und nicht mal zu den Uhrzeiten funktioniert es immer einwandfrei.
Klar es kostet Geld, die Kapazitäten zu erweitern, aber so wie es jetzt ist, machts einfach keinen Spaß mehr. Da müsst ihr euch mal was einfallen lassen. 
Und nicht einfach nur sagen, das ihr dran seit, sondern auch wirklich mal was tun.
Edit:
Und nehmt euch die Kritik auch wirklich mal zu Herzen. Ihr vegrault damit nur einen großen Teil der User. Und ohne User kein Moos und ohne Moos nix los. Eigentlich eine ganz einfache Rechnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (30. November 2008)

Denkt ihr wirklich, die zuständigen Leute sind nicht bereits dran das Problem zu beheben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (30. November 2008)

Um ehrlich zu sein ja das denke ich wirklich. Und wenn was getan wird, dann immer nur soviel das es gerade mal so ausreichend ist, anstatt mal was im voraus zu planen, das diese Engpässe erst gar nicht entstehen. 
Irgendwo ist Buffed.de auch ein Aushängeschild für die Deutsche Online-Rollenspiel-Community. Ist zumindest meine Meinung dazu.


----------



## Fridolin2005 (1. Dezember 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Denkt ihr wirklich, die zuständigen Leute sind nicht bereits dran das Problem zu beheben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich denke das schon. Das Problem ist bekannt und besteht schon mehrere Wochen.
Warum das Problem bis jetzt nicht gelöst wurde hat aus meiner Sicht nur zwei Gründe:
- es besteht kein Interesse das Problem zu lösen,
- es fehlt einfach das Knowhow das Problem zu lösen.

Grüße


----------



## Tikume (1. Dezember 2008)

Manche Probleme lösen sich nicht mit einem Fingerschnippen ... wenn ich die Aussagen hier lese bin ich mir sicher keiner von euch hat je gearbeitet.

Ach ja, und bevor jetzt wieder jemand anfängt durchzudrehen: Moderatoren arbeiten nicht bei buffed.


----------



## todesfritte (1. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Moderatoren arbeiten nicht bei buffed.



moderatoren verwalten auch keine server, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich verdiene mein Geld ja auch nicht als Moderator - nicht leicht zu begreifen, ich weiss.


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> [...] bin ich mir sicher keiner von euch hat je gearbeitet. [...]





Tikume schrieb:


> [...] nicht leicht zu begreifen, ich weiss.


Da hat aber jemand gute Laune! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joerga (1. Dezember 2008)

hallo techniker von buffed.

seit geraumer zeit, werde ich nicht mehr auf meine "mybuffed" seite weitergeleitet.
einloggen funzt, das wars auch schon.
nach einem klick auf "meine buffed seite", 3-5 minuten laden der seite, eine cpu auslastung von 100% und entweder firefox, ie7, opera und auch alle anderen internetexplorer frieren ein oder es kommt zur folgenden fehlermeldung:

*MDB2 Error: unknown error

User Info
_doQuery: [Error message: Could not execute statement]
[Last executed query: SELECT id FROM ibf_members WHERE id='201980' AND mgroup IN (4,6)]
[Native code: 2006]
[Native message: MySQL server has gone away]


Backtrace:
15: (0)                       Buffed_Db::ErrorHandler(MDB2_Error)
14: PEAR.php(901)             call_user_func(array, MDB2_Error)
13: MDB2.php(973)             PEAR_Error->PEAR_Error("MDB2 Error", -1, 16, array, "_doQuery: ")
12: PEAR.php(563)             MDB2_Error->MDB2_Error(NULL, 16, array, "_doQuery: ")
11: MDB2.php(1442)            PEAR->raiseError(NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, "_doQuery: ", "MDB2_Error", TRUE)
10: mysql.php(607)            MDB2_Driver_Common->raiseError(NULL, NULL, NULL, "Could not ", "_doQuery")
 9: MDB2.php(2514)            MDB2_Driver_mysql->_doQuery("SELECT id ", FALSE, resource, "ipbdb")
 8: MDB2.php(3205)            MDB2_Driver_Common->query("SELECT id ", NULL)
 7: IPB.php(204)              MDB2_Driver_Common->queryOne("SELECT id ")
 6: IPB.php(334)              Buffed_User_Handler_IPB->isAdmin("201980")
 5: Layout.php(33)            Buffed_User_Handler_IPB->getLoginCredentials()
 4: Broker.php(359)           Buffed_Controller_Plugin_Layout->dispatchLoopShutdown()
 3: Front.php(939)            Zend_Controller_Plugin_Broker->dispatchLoopShutdown()
 2: bootstrap.php(183)        Zend_Controller_Front->dispatch()
 1: index.php(51)             require_once("/var/www/m")*

Massnahmen, wie deaktivierung von firewall und antiviren programm, als auch updates von software, brachten kein erhofftes ergebniss


----------



## Toamar (1. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, 
mir ist aufgefallen, das seid ca. einer Woche die Website von buffed.de sehr langsam ist.
An meinen PC oder Internetanbindung kann es nicht liegen, da alle anderen Seiten schnell geladen werden. 
Und da morgens um 6:00 Uhr die Website auch schnell geht, denke ich mal wird es Serverseitig an dem Problem liegen.
Momentan macht es echt keinen Spaß mehr, da die Seite entweder pro Seit gefühlt 1min. braucht, oder die Seite garnicht öffnet.

Gruß, Toamar


----------



## migraene (1. Dezember 2008)

nach 3(!)maligem Laden konnte ich diesen Thread dann auch erreichen,in diesem Sinne.


/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (1. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt schon einige Threads in denen das Thema diskutiert wird. Um die Kommunikation zu erleichtern werde ich diesen schließen.


----------



## x3n0n (1. Dezember 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Da hat aber jemand gute Laune!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und da wohl jemand Lust zu Spamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Topic:
Wer nicht versteht warum man nicht eben mal zum nächsten SaturnMarkt gehen kann um Server Lags (und das gilt für Server jeglicher Art, ob Web, Software oder Gameserver) zu beheben, kann sich ja mal ein wenig mit dem Thema befassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Google ftw)


----------



## Hollower (1. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

buffed benötigt so langsam wirklich mal eine Überarbeitung. Bis Anfang des Jahres lief ja alles noch sehr rund. Dann finden die Probleme an. Mittlerweile muss man wirklich auf andere Seiten ausweichen. Traurig, war buffed doch immer die non plus ultra Anlaufstelle für MMOs allgemein.

Besonders seit zwei Monaten häufen sich "IPS Driver Error" & "MDB2 Error: unknown error" Meldungen. Wenn gerade einmal ein solcher Fehler nicht auftritt, dann sind die Seiten unerträglich langsam, oft gibt es Latenzen von 11 Sekunden bis man überhaupt einmal eine Antwort vom Server bekommt.

Ich vermute schon fast eher ein Speicherleck oder einen falsch konfigurierten Web Server als zu wenig Kapazitäten der Server Hardware. Was auch immer genau nicht rund läuft glaube ich bald Eure IT ist einfach nicht im Stande die Probleme zu lösen.

Bitte nicht mit "Beta Versioneen" und "Umstellungfolgen" oder "neue Buffed Item Datenbank" rausreden. Ich bin selber vom Fach. Dann muss man halt ein paralleles System fahren, ein Entwicklungssystem ausschließlich für die Entwickler, ein Testsystem zum testen an einem ausgewählten Nutzerkreis und schließlich das Produktiv System das für die Masse von außen erreichbar ist, die Systeme haben hermetisch voneinander abgeriegelt zu sein. Zudem sollte man auch für Redundanzen sorgen, es kann doch echt nicht mehr sein das ein erreichen der Seite zum Kraftakt wird.

Okay, den Benutzern kann es ja egal sein. Schließlich ist der Content sehr gut und zudem kostenlos. Nur wunder ich mich das sich Eure werbefinanzierenden Geldgeber nicht beschweren.

Das Programm BLASC triefte lange Zeit auch nur so von Fehlern, das hat sich unglaublich gebessert. Früher waren Updates die Regel, jeden Tag. Da hat man sich wirklich gefragt ob da ein Azubi am Werk ist. Dann noch Updates wegen Belanglosigkeiten die alle in ein großes release gehört hätten. Nagut, reden wir nicht über tote Pferde. BLASC ist mittlerweile endlich nutzbar und läuft mit akzeptablen Update Zyklen.

Nicht aber die buffed.de Seite. Das ist und bleibt ein Trauerspiel. Frage mich ob eine Umstellung der buffed.de Item Datenbank unbedingt nötig war. Ein Bauunternehmen baut ja auch kein Theater wenn es weiß das unter der Erde ein gewaltiges Sickerloch klafft.


----------



## Lillyan (1. Dezember 2008)

Hollower schrieb:


> Nicht aber die buffed.de Seite. Das ist und bleibt ein Trauerspiel. Frage mich ob eine Umstellung der buffed.de Item Datenbank unbedingt nötig war. Ein Bauunternehmen baut ja auch kein Theater wenn es weiß das unter der Erde ein gewaltiges Sickerloch klafft.


Hallo,

hättest du einen der zahlreichen anderen Threads zu dem Thema gelesen, dann hättest du sicherlich erfahren dass eine Umstellung der Datenbank mit Wotlk nötig war und sicherlich keine Beschäftigungstherapie für gelangweilte Programmierer ist um die User ein wenig zu ärgern. Ich denke alle Punkte wurden in den vorhandenen Threads schon beantwortet. Bitte informiere dich dort. Danke


----------



## Independent (1. Dezember 2008)

Hm... Is Tikume ne Frau?


----------



## x3n0n (1. Dezember 2008)

Les die anderen Threads zum Thema, da sind die Probleme u.a. genau erklärt und es wurde schon mehrmals was dazu gesagt.

Der Thread hier ist mal zu, diskutiere bitte in den anderen Threads zum Thema mit.


----------



## Lillyan (1. Dezember 2008)

Ende jetzt mit dem Offtopic-Spam. Wenn jemand persönliche Fragen an irgendwen hat klärt das via PN.


----------



## Dagonzo (1. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Manche Probleme lösen sich nicht mit einem Fingerschnippen ... wenn ich die Aussagen hier lese bin ich mir sicher keiner von euch hat je gearbeitet.
> 
> Ach ja, und bevor jetzt wieder jemand anfängt durchzudrehen: Moderatoren arbeiten nicht bei buffed.


Selten habe ich solche unqualifizierten Aussagen von einem Mod gelesen. Was das arbeiten angeht, tue ich das wahrscheinlich schon länger als so mancher Mod bei euch überhaupt alt ist. Soviel mal dazu.

Das ihr nicht diejenigen seit die für den reibunglosen Betrieb der Server und Datenbanken zuständig sind, ist mir auch klar. Das habe ich auch nie behauptet, wie man in meinen vorhergehenden Beiträgen durchaus rauslesen kann.
Leider gibts von den echten zuständigen Buffed-Mitarbeitern hier nie was zu dem Thema und deren Gedanken wie solche Probleme gelöst oder vermieden werden können zu lesen. Das finde ich echt schade.
Aber da ihr dafür ja eh nicht zuständig seit, macht es keinen Sinn weiter mit euch darüber zu diskutieren.


----------



## Lillyan (1. Dezember 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Selten habe ich solche unqualifizierten Aussagen von einem Mod gelesen. Was das arbeiten angeht, tue
> Leider gibts von den echten zuständigen Buffed-Mitarbeitern hier nie was zu dem Thema und deren Gedanken wie solche Probleme gelöst oder vermieden werden können zu lesen. Das finde ich echt schade.


Also, es melden sich schon immer mal wieder Buffed-Mitarbeiter um einen Status durchzugeben. Zugegeben wird es schwer den Überblick zu behalten, wenn es mehrere Threads zu dem selben Thema gibt, da blicken weder Member noch Mitarbeiter durch. Dass sie allerdings nicht jeden kleinen Schritt hier dokumentieren können sollte allerdings auch jedem klar sein.


----------



## ZAM (1. Dezember 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Also, es melden sich schon immer mal wieder Buffed-Mitarbeiter um einen Status durchzugeben. Zugegeben wird es schwer den Überblick zu behalten, wenn es mehrere Threads zu dem selben Thema gibt, da blicken weder Member noch Mitarbeiter durch. Dass sie allerdings nicht jeden kleinen Schritt hier dokumentieren können sollte allerdings auch jedem klar sein.



Bei jedem "Statement" (ich hasse dieses Unwort *g*) geht auch Zeit drauf, die für Prüfungen bzw. Optimierungen fehlt.

Wir sind selbst nicht zufrieden mit den Lags - die aber nicht unbedingt mit der Userlast zusammenhängen. Wir arbeiten ja permanent mit der Seite und sind zudem auch nutzer - uns entgehen die Lags also nicht.

Eine Sache muss ich jedoch revidieren: Die Spekulationen zur Vorabplanung ist schlichtweg falsch - wir sitzen hier nicht im Keller und werkeln an einer Seite auf Mietwebspace rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Was im Vorfeld nicht in dem Umfang geht: Belastungs-Tests. Die Hardware hinter buffed.de ist nicht grad schwachbrüstig und auch nicht günstig - aber trotzdem gibt es immer Eventualitäten, die man erst im laufenden Betrieb sieht. Momentan verbringen wir (Technik-Büro) viel Zeit mit der Analyse möglicher Query-Optimierungen für Datenbank-Abfragen etc. Exakte Details zur Arbeitsweise werden wir jedoch nicht veröffentlichen - ebenso wenig zu geplanten Projekten. 

MySQL ist für die größe des Projekts nicht grade ideal - aber eine Umstellung auf beispielsweise postgres ist nicht ohne weiteres möglich, sehr Zeitaufwändig und oracle kommt wegen den Lizenzkosten nicht in Frage.  Bzgl. Zeitaufwand einer Umstellung auf ein anderes Datenbanksystem: In der Zeit würden jegliche Bugfixes, neue Features usw. komplett liegen bleiben - das wollt weder ihr noch wir, also setzen wir alles daran, die Lags in den Griff zu bekommen.

Wir haben heute einige Sachen optimiert, angepasst und entfernt - die ebenfalls für die Performance verantwortlich sein könnten bzw. mit reinfließen.


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Dezember 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> [...]


Super Statement, danke! Ich glaube mehr Infos als so grob über'n Daumen gepeilt erwartet man als User ja auch garnicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fridolin2005 (1. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Manche Probleme lösen sich nicht mit einem Fingerschnippen ... wenn ich die Aussagen hier lese bin ich mir sicher keiner von euch hat je gearbeitet.
> 
> Ach ja, und bevor jetzt wieder jemand anfängt durchzudrehen: Moderatoren arbeiten nicht bei buffed.


Wenn ich mir die Antwort durchlese, dann frage ich mich was so ein Moderator hier in dem Forum zu suchen hat. Schließlich repräsentiert er buffed.de, oder nicht?
Deine Antwort ist mehr als unverschämt. Die Verantwortlichen bei buffed.de sollten deine Tätigkeit überdenken. So jemand wie Du hat als Moderator in Foren nichts zu suchen.

Da ich im Bereich RZ, Serverbetrieb, Hardwaresizing, LAN, WAN, DB-Anbindung etc tätig bin, weiß ich sehr wohl wovon ich rede und kann solche Probleme auch analysieren und beheben. Und ein Performanceproblem was mehrere Wochen anhält und nicht gelöst werden kann, deutet auf fehlendes Knowhow in dem Bereich hin (was nicht unbedingt bei buffed.de fehlen muß, vielleicht hat halt der Dienstleister keinen Plan).
Buffed.de sollte wenigstens auf der Startseite einen entsprechenden Hinweis anbringen, das Performanceprobleme da sind.
Eine Website die mehrere Sekunden(und da meine ich nicht 10 sek. sondern eher den Bereich um 2-3 sek.) zum laden benötigt, will keiner besuchen.
Eine gescheite Fehlerseite wäre auch nicht schlecht. Wenn der IPS Driver einen Error schmeißt und dabei ganz geschmeidig die ausgeführten SQL-Anweisungen und auch noch sonstige internen Informationen auspuckt, dann ist haarsträubend bis unverantwortlich.


----------



## ZAM (1. Dezember 2008)

Fridolin2005 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Antwort durchlese, dann frage ich mich was so ein Moderator hier in dem Forum zu suchen hat. Schließlich repräsentiert er buffed.de, oder nicht?



Nein, moderatoren unterstützen uns bei der Verwaltung des Forums.



> Deine Antwort ist mehr als unverschämt. Die Verantwortlichen bei buffed.de sollten deine Tätigkeit überdenken. So jemand wie Du hat als Moderator in Foren nichts zu suchen.



Die Entscheidung obliegt immer noch mir.

Zum Rest: Informationen zum Problem gibt es, wenn wir genauer wissen was es ist.


----------



## Dagonzo (1. Dezember 2008)

@ ZAM

Danke für deine Antwort. Das war wenigstens mal was vernünftiges. 

Zu Tikume. Solche Äußerungen wie oben beschrieben mag ich gar nicht. So mancher User wird hin und wieder für ähnliche, ich will es mal "kleines Vergehen" nennen, durchaus schon verwarnt. Ein Mod hat sich mit solchen Äußerungen da eher zurück zu halten, da man das schon fast als Beleidigung ansehen kann. 
So und nun Schluss mit dem Thema für mich.


----------



## jeuner (1. Dezember 2008)

Fridolin2005 schrieb:


> Wenn der IPS Driver einen Error schmeißt und dabei ganz geschmeidig die ausgeführten SQL-Anweisungen und auch noch sonstige internen Informationen auspuckt, dann ist haarsträubend bis unverantwortlich.



Ich finde die Meldungen sehr interessant, waren leider noch keine Passwörter dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ansonsten kann ich mich deinem Post nur anschließen.


----------



## Fridolin2005 (1. Dezember 2008)

Als buffed.de Moderator repräsentieren sie sehr wohl buffed.de im Forum. Woher soll ein normaler User wissen, das die Moderatoren nicht bei buffed.de angestellt sind. Schließlich haben sie ja auch das buffed.de Logo.


----------



## Fridolin2005 (1. Dezember 2008)

jeuner schrieb:


> Ich finde die Meldungen sehr interessant, waren leider noch keine Passwörter dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich frage mich ob SQL-Injection funktioniert...


----------



## Dagonzo (1. Dezember 2008)

@ Fridolin2005 

Es gibt insgesamt nur sehr wenig Foren, wo Mods Mitarbeiter der entsprechenden Webseite sind. Fast alle machen das Ehrenamtlich.


----------



## Tikume (1. Dezember 2008)

Fridolin2005 schrieb:


> Deine Antwort ist mehr als unverschämt.


Ich glaube eher Du hast Probleme die Wahrheit zu verkraften.
Hier war ja nicht mal einer auch nur in der lage sich bestehende Threads anzuschauen. Aber hey, hier hat man ja die Gelegenheit Rabatz zu machen. 
Sich dann auch noch als Opfer darzustellen DAS ist die bodenlose Frechheit.


----------



## todesfritte (1. Dezember 2008)

als bodenlose frechheit bezeichne ich u.a. auch deinen umgangston. gerade als moderator, der hier und da immer wieder mit erhobenen zeigefinger die leute ermahnt, sollte man ein gewisses fingerspitzengefühl besitzen und nicht solch unqualifizierte beiträge ablassen. du hast meine antwort auf seite 1 beispielsweise komplett falsch verstanden und fühlst dich direkt angegriffen, obwohl das in keinster weise meine absicht war. damit wollte ich eher verdeutlichen, dass gerade die mods keinen einfluss auf die technik hinter buffed haben.



> wenn ich die Aussagen hier lese bin ich mir sicher KEINER VON EUCH hat je gearbeitet.



wie kannst du solche pauschalen aussagen tätigen? auch wenn du ein gewisses alter erreicht hast und schon mehr gearbeitet hast, als der großteil der buffed-user, zeugen solche bemerkungen nicht gerade von reife.



> Ich verdiene mein Geld ja auch nicht als Moderator - NICHT LEICHT ZU BEGREIFEN, ich weiss.



wahrscheinlich auch besser so!



> dann hättest du sicherlich erfahren dass eine Umstellung der Datenbank mit Wotlk nötig war



datenbank-umstellung hin oder her, aber musste man auch das frontend ändern? nein. gerade bei den hohen zugriffszahlen könnte man die server durchaus entlasten, wenn man das frontend so ressourcen-freundlich wie möglich gestalten würde.



> Wenn ich mir die Antwort durchlese, dann frage ich mich was so ein Moderator hier in dem Forum zu suchen hat. Schließlich repräsentiert er buffed.de, oder nicht?
> Deine Antwort ist mehr als unverschämt. Die Verantwortlichen bei buffed.de sollten deine Tätigkeit überdenken. So jemand wie Du hat als Moderator in Foren nichts zu suchen.



das sehe ich auch so.



> Die Entscheidung obliegt immer noch mir.



betrachte es als feedback. 



> Es gibt insgesamt nur sehr wenig Foren, wo Mods Mitarbeiter der entsprechenden Webseite sind. Fast alle machen das Ehrenamtlich.



das ändert aber nichts an der tatsache, dass die moderatoren eine repräsentative funktion haben.


----------



## Dagonzo (1. Dezember 2008)

todesfritte schrieb:


> das ändert aber nichts an der tatsache, dass die moderatoren eine repräsentative funktion haben.


Ich habe auch nie das Gegenteil behauptet. Deswegen habe ich wegen Tikume auch ein paar Sätze loswerden müssen, wie dir vielleicht aufgefallen ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber gut jetzt reicht es wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (1. Dezember 2008)

todesfritte schrieb:


> das ändert aber nichts an der tatsache, dass die moderatoren eine repräsentative funktion haben.



Gleichzeitig sind sie auch nur User mit erweiterten Rechten und nicht das Ventil für den Frust der Community die es auf Stress mit höheren Positionen eines Forums, egal welchen Forums zur eigenen Profilierung anlegen. Dafür bin ich da. :-) *Knüppel überreich* jetzt darfst du meinen Kommentar als "Unverschämtheit" Wort für Wort auseinander nehmen und losknüppeln.

Der bessere Weg ist es aber erstmal für alle Seiten sich etwas zu beruhigen und beim Thema eines Topics zu bleiben - auch wenn es nicht grad das schönste Thema ist, Feedback ist immer wichtig bei Problemen. Nur verwechselt man auch gern mal Feedback und Kritik mit Mosern.


----------



## Dalmus (2. Dezember 2008)

Ok, mal von der Mod-Diskussion abgesehen, die hier wirklich nicht hin gehört (das hat Zam in ähnlichen Threads oft genug zum Ausdruck gebracht).



ZAM schrieb:


> Bei jedem "Statement" (ich hasse dieses Unwort *g*) geht auch Zeit drauf, die für Prüfungen bzw. Optimierungen fehlt.
> [...]
> Eine Sache muss ich jedoch revidieren: Die Spekulationen zur Vorabplanung ist schlichtweg falsch - wir sitzen hier nicht im Keller und werkeln an einer Seite auf Mietwebspace rum
> 
> ...


Auf diese Sätze reduziert ist dieses Statement (ich hasse dieses Unwort auch *g*) im Grunde ebenfalls schlichtweg falsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Natürlich gehen Belastungstests im Vorfeld. Auch im größeren Umfang.

Was uns dann aber auch direkt zum nächsten Punkt bringt: Finanzierung.
Möglicherweise ist es einfach vielen nicht bewußt: Zwar nutzen viele Leute buffed tagtäglich, aber die dicke Kohle kommt dadurch nicht rein.
Dicke Kohle in dem Sinne von Budgets, die so etwas erlauben könnten.
Manch einer wird vielleicht die Vorstellung haben, daß es da doch Tools gibt und man mal eben so nebenbei für ein paar Euronen sowas kaufen installieren und mal eben durchlaufen lassen könnte.
Dummerweise kosten die Lizenzen dann doch ein wenig mehr als der ein oder andere erwartet und Spezialisten, die sie durchführen dann noch einiges mehr.
Üblicherweise wird dann dafür auch eine Lasttest-Umgebung benötigt - sprich: Die komplette Hardware nochmal.



ZAM schrieb:


> Wir haben heute einige Sachen optimiert, angepasst und entfernt - die ebenfalls für die Performance verantwortlich sein könnten bzw. mit reinfließen.


Und jetzt mal ehrlich: Wie oft kommt sowas im offiziellen Forum?
"Das Problem ist uns bekannt, wir arbeiten daran..." 
Ich denke wir können mit den Statements von buffed um einiges zufriedener sein, oder?

Gut Ding will eben Weile haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (2. Dezember 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Und jetzt mal ehrlich: Wie oft kommt sowas im offiziellen Forum?
> "Das Problem ist uns bekannt, wir arbeiten daran..."



Hey, manchmal schreib ich das auch. ;-)


----------



## Fridolin2005 (28. Dezember 2008)

Muß ich leider wieder aufwärmen:
Hab eben wieder einen IPS Driver Error bekommen:

mySQL query error: SELECT m.*, me.signature, me.avatar_size, me.avatar_location, me.avatar_type, me.vdirs, me.location, me.msnname, me.interests, me.yahoo, me.website, me.aim_name, me.icq_number, g.*, cf.* FROM ibf_members m LEFT JOIN ibf_groups g ON (m.mgroup=g.g_id) LEFT JOIN ibf_pfields_content cf ON (cf.member_id=m.id) LEFT JOIN ibf_member_extra me ON (me.id=m.id) WHERE m.id='425860'

SQL error: MySQL server has gone away
SQL error code: 2006
Date: Sunday 28th of December 2008 05:40:53 PM

mySQL query error: UPDATE ibf_sessions SET member_name='Fridolin2005',member_id=425860,member_group=3,login_type=0,running_time=1230482303,locati
on=',0,',in_error=0,location_1_type='',location_1_id=0,location_2_type='',location_2_id=0,location_3_type='',location_3_id=0 WHERE id='*****'

SQL error: MySQL server has gone away
SQL error code: 2006
Date: Sunday 28th of December 2008 05:40:53 PM


Vielleicht klappts ja im nächsten Jahr.
Ihr solltet das abstellen, das da SQL-Statements auf der Website erscheinen. Is ne super Angriffsstelle für Hacker.


----------



## Tikume (28. Dezember 2008)

todesfritte schrieb:


> wie kannst du solche pauschalen aussagen tätigen? auch wenn du ein gewisses alter erreicht hast und schon mehr gearbeitet hast, als der großteil der buffed-user, zeugen solche bemerkungen nicht gerade von reife.



Ganz einfach anhand der Aussagen hier. Sowas kann nur von Leuten kommen die im gemachten Nest sitzen aber noch nie Problemen konfrontiert waren die zu lösen waren.


----------



## Fridolin2005 (28. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ganz einfach anhand der Aussagen hier. Sowas kann nur von Leuten kommen die im gemachten Nest sitzen aber noch nie Problemen konfrontiert waren die zu lösen waren.


Zügel deine Ausdrucksweise, Bursche.

So wieder ein IPS Driver Error:
mySQL query error: SELECT new_msg FROM ibf_members WHERE id='425860'

SQL error: MySQL server has gone away
SQL error code: 2006
Date: Sunday 28th of December 2008 07:18:27 PM

mySQL query error: UPDATE ibf_sessions SET member_name='Fridolin2005',member_id=425860,member_group=3,login_type=0,running_time=1230488188,locati
on=',0,',in_error=0,location_1_type='',location_1_id=0,location_2_type='',location_2_id=0,location_3_type='',location_3_id=0 WHERE id='96986895bbade4603d7581b52c7824df'

SQL error: MySQL server has gone away
SQL error code: 2006
Date: Sunday 28th of December 2008 07:18:27 PM

Nur damit das auch dokumentiert ist.


----------



## Dagonzo (29. Dezember 2008)

Fridolin2005 schrieb:


> Zügel deine Ausdrucksweise, Bursche.



Naja aber zumindest kannst du dir vorstellen warum er kein Mod mehr ist. Ich hätte ihn auch gefeuert oder ihm nahegelegt "freiwillig" zu gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke mal jeder mit Verstand der einen Blick in dieses Forum riskiert, weiss warum ich keinen Bock mehr hatte.


----------



## Carcharoth (29. Dezember 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Naja aber zumindest kannst du dir vorstellen warum er kein Mod mehr ist. Ich hätte ihn auch gefeuert oder ihm nahegelegt "freiwillig" zu gehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Von den Moderatoren und von ZAM kam eher das Gegenteil. Wir haben Tiku sogar mit Schlägen gedroht falls er den Posten wirklich abgeben will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fridolin2005 (11. Januar 2009)

Und wiedermal:
mySQL query error: INSERT INTO ibf_sessions (id,member_name,member_id,member_group,login_type,running_time,ip_address,browse
r,location,in_error,location_1_type,location_1_id,location_2_type,location_2_id,l
ocation_3_type,location_3_id) VALUES('2813d40c14526a6a1e12cab3ffe229d6','Fridolin2005',425860,3,0,1231690049,'91.10.198.195','Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.9.0.6pre) Gecko/2009010907 GranParadiso/3.0.6pre (.NET CLR 3.5.30729)',',0,',0,'',0,'',0,'',0)

SQL error: MySQL server has gone away
SQL error code: 2006
Date: Sunday 11th of January 2009 05:08:19 PM



mySQL query error: INSERT INTO ibf_sessions (id,member_name,member_id,member_group,login_type,running_time,ip_address,browse
r,location,in_error,location_1_type,location_1_id,location_2_type,location_2_id,l
ocation_3_type,location_3_id) VALUES('a72ef5c55705ff31ddcd693b01a61457','Fridolin2005',425860,3,0,1231690288,'91.10.198.195','Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.9.0.6pre) Gecko/2009010907 GranParadiso/3.0.6pre (.NET CLR 3.5.30729)',',0,',0,'',0,'',0,'',0)

SQL error: MySQL server has gone away
SQL error code: 2006
Date: Sunday 11th of January 2009 05:12:13 PM

mySQL query error: INSERT INTO ibf_sessions (id,member_name,member_id,member_group,login_type,running_time,ip_address,browse
r,location,in_error,location_1_type,location_1_id,location_2_type,location_2_id,l
ocation_3_type,location_3_id) VALUES('09d13c1036dfe9440dbb7b891f967ca1','Fridolin2005',425860,3,0,1231690436,'91.10.198.195','Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.9.0.6pre) Gecko/2009010907 GranParadiso/3.0.6pre (.NET CLR 3.5.30729)',',0,',0,'',0,'',0,'',0)

SQL error: MySQL server has gone away
SQL error code: 2006
Date: Sunday 11th of January 2009 05:14:55 PM

mySQL query error: INSERT INTO ibf_sessions (id,member_name,member_id,member_group,login_type,running_time,ip_address,browse
r,location,in_error,location_1_type,location_1_id,location_2_type,location_2_id,l
ocation_3_type,location_3_id) VALUES('a41d0dd4d8c56c693422849b5b4df3cd','Fridolin2005',425860,3,0,1231690546,'91.10.198.195','Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.9.0.6pre) Gecko/2009010907 GranParadiso/3.0.6pre (.NET CLR 3.5.30729)',',0,',0,'',0,'',0,'',0)

SQL error: MySQL server has gone away
SQL error code: 2006
Date: Sunday 11th of January 2009 05:16:24 PM


----------



## Independent (12. Januar 2009)

> ch denke mal jeder mit Verstand der einen Blick in dieses Forum riskiert, weiss warum ich keinen Bock mehr hatte.



*Word!*

...kann ich gut nachvollziehen.

Back to Topic:

Die ganze Angelegenheit hat auch Vorteile. Ich hab mal wieder meinen Hintern in Cs3 getreten. Is doch auch halb so schlimm die ganze Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nehmts mit Humor..


----------



## Fridolin2005 (12. Januar 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> *Word!*
> 
> ...kann ich gut nachvollziehen.
> 
> ...


Hi Independent,
cooles Bild!
Es geht mir nicht um den Fehler selber. Sowas kann vorkommen, aber so eine Fehlermeldung darf einfach im professionellen Umfeld niemals auf einer Website  erscheinen (ich meine die sehr ausführlichen SQL-Statements). Solche Fehlermeldungen können sehr elegant abgefangen werden und eine entsprechende Seite angezeigt werden. Soweit so gut.
Aber anscheinend hat das buffed.de-Team keinerlei Interesse sich überhaupt mit dem Fehler auseinanderzusetzen. Schließlich zieht sich das schon mehrere Wochen hin.
In den Firmen in denen ich bis jetzt gearbeitet habe, wäre sowas abmahnungswürdig. Und da kann ich nur sagen: "Richtig so.". Wenn jemand es innerhalb von 4-6 Wochen nicht schafft solch einen Fehler auszumerzen, der sollte doch bitte was anderes machen und die richtigen Leute ranlassen. 

Grüße
Fridolin


----------



## Tikume (12. Januar 2009)

Dann nenn mal die Firmen und zeig uns deine Referenz-Projekte.


----------



## Fridolin2005 (12. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Dann nenn mal die Firmen und zeig uns deine Referenz-Projekte.


Network Design GmbH, www.pranahaus.de, www.technikdirekt.de


----------



## dejaspeed (13. Januar 2009)

Wasch mir die Hände aber mach mich nicht nass. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zudem wird idr der Code geparst was eine ausführung auserhalb des vorgeschriebenen rahmen so ziemlich unmöglich macht und wenn die buffed Mitarbeiter meinen das es so stimmt, dann akzeptier das auch ich pfusche dir ja auch nicht in dein handwerk.


----------



## Fridolin2005 (13. Januar 2009)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> Wasch mir die Hände aber mach mich nicht nass.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Na zum Glück verstehst Du gar nicht worum es mir geht.


----------

